# Insight appreciated :)



## MichelleC (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi all. I am new to this forum and hope this topic is in the right place. I started my first non classroom tank 4 years ago, it was a 65g tall. I found panda corys to be a favorite so I downgraded to a 40g breeder almost 3 years ago. I like the footprint better. My hubby who has a one tank rule (although I have a 10g for a beta I rescued from a classroom lol) surprised me with a 75g tank with the same footprint. He's building my stand and is making it big enough to also out my 40g breeder on. I like only real materials in the tank and I love plants so I'd love to try corals. I was going to make the 75g the freshwater and the 40 breeder the saltwater. Although I don't think I've seen a saltwater done I'm the breeder?? Well today as we're building he asked if I'd rather have a 125g on the stand instead of the two. I like to sit in front of my tank and read or watch fish. 

So my questions are: 

would it look crazy to have a freshwater and saltwater side by side with about a foot in between?

Should I just go for the 125 freshwater? ( my plan for the 75 is light sand dragonstone aquascape and I'd expand that for the 125. I love the almost ethereal look) with lots of moss and some other greens...

Does anyone with experience have any regrets about a tank that size or any insight that would help? I feel sort of greedy but the 125 has been a dream for awhile but I've also been wanting to try saltwater since my plants do so well I'd love to try corals...I'm totally on the fence 

Sorry for the long intro before the questions I figured more info the better? Thanks so much


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I think it is a decision for you to make! I know of no reason why you shouldn't have a fresh and salt water next to each other - but - having a 125 would be awesome. 

If it were me, I would go with a 125 simply because you could concentrate on one tank and really stock and plant it in a big way.


----------



## MichelleC (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. the 120 is my dream but we got an amazing deal on the 75 with a glass top and led lights, which can be returned. (the store we got it from had it 40% off because the stand arrived broken and there was a 25% coupon we could stack onto it as well so it was pretty amazing.) I'm going to look around on craigslist and alaska's version of craigslist and see if i can find a good deal on a 120 and think about options some more.  Thank you again <3


----------



## MichelleC (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## MichelleC (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you. I have done some research on the forums and checked into craigslist, our local alaskaslist over the past few days, and i have decided to just stick with the 75 and 40 for now.  I won't work on the 40 until I go back to work in the fall, and honestly gathering the materials I'm wanting for the 75 is proving to be a nightmare lol I had to order the sand I wanted and it arrived yesterday. I think I floated to the post office only to find it's only half as much as I ordered and it was the wrong color! lol I'm wondering if it's as challenging to find what you're looking for in the lower 48.  Thanks again!


----------

